

 Startup Camp : Sun's unconference for the Startup Community - drm237
http://thoughtsprevail.blogspot.com/2007/10/startup-camp-suns-unconference-for.html
Startup Camp is an unconference-style event that's dedicated to bringing together the various members of the startup community for a face-to-face collaborative meetup where its the attendees that drive the agenda [in true unconference fashion]
======
rrival
Non-linkjacked: <http://www.startupcamp.org/>

